# Xgl no me arranca

## abasme

Hola a todos este es el problema que tengo he instalado el Xgl con el wiki de gentoo pero no logro que arranque, tengo una tarjeta nvidia fx5200 que esta soportada y si funciona el xgl porque ya lo probe con un live.

este es el error que me da cuando lo arranco 

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686

Current Operating System: Linux gabate 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #4 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 12 00:50:35 Local time zone must be set-- i686Build Date: 13 June 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Thu Jun 15 10:51:25 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3205 card 1106,3205 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1131,7130 card 5169,0138 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7061 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1106,3227 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,7061 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1462,7061 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1682,1351 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:08:07 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]        [5] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] 0  0       0xe90003b0 - 0xe90003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0xe90003c0 - 0xe90003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.67.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from EDID.

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xea002000 - 0xea0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xea000000 - 0xea0003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]        [19] -1 0       0x0000eb00 - 0x0000ebff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ea00 - 0x0000ea1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e900 - 0x0000e91f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e700 - 0x0000e71f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e60f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e500 - 0x0000e5ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e303 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e207 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e103 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] 0  0       0xe90003b0 - 0xe90003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0xe90003c0 - 0xe90003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x8b) [0x80b8c6b]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

el kernel que estoy usando es 

```
2.6.16-gentoo-r9

```

La verdad miro errores con fuentes y glx pero todo esta bien ya heprovado con multiples configuraciones de xorg que he visto en los forums pero no logro arreglar el problema inclusive prove con la configuracion del livecd que funciono en mi maquina pero no dio resultado.

Si alguien me pudiera orientar se los agradeceria mucho.

P.D. perdon por lo extenso del log pero ya no se me ocurre nada.

----------

## aj2r

¿Puedes poner tu xorg.conf? De todas formas, como te dice el error, mira que en tu xorg.conf cargues el módulo glx

----------

## abasme

Este es mi xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#   Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "NvAGP" "3"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

----------

## aj2r

¿Te arrancan las X "normales" con dri? Si no es así deberías cambiar el título del hilo por algo más descriptivo.

Es una pregunta tonta, pero ¿has emergido nvidia-glx? y si si lo has emergido ¿qué te sale al ejecutar eselect opengl show? Sino, prueba con un driver más actual si lo hay.

De todas formas estás hablando con un usuario de Xgl y ati   :Laughing:  , a ver si alguien con experiencia con las nvidia te echa una mano.

EDITO-> Quizás digo una tontería, pero me suena que con las nvidia no debes poner en el xorg.conf el load dri

----------

## quelcom

Exacto, dri no se tiene que cargar con las nvidia.

Saludos

----------

## abasme

Si tengo emergido el nvidia-glx  y con X normales me arranca el driver normal de nvidia.

Estoy usando el ultimo driver de nvidia.

voy a tratar quitando el dri.

ya les cuento

----------

## abasme

Acabo de probar pero sigue sin arrancar, lo estoy haciendo asi

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

el error que me dio es el siguiente

```

dlopen:/usr/lib/xorg/modules/xgl/libxglx.so: Undefined symbol: glitz_texture_object_destroy

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to Open socket for inet6

NO DDX module loaded
```

la verdad no se que modulo es ese y no se que pasa con el inet6

----------

